# Advancing to a larger handgun



## Raptor700R (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi guys,
Just joined the forum. My name is Chandlar and I'm 17 almost 18. I have an 870 20 gauge, a 243, and I just got a 1911 Colt 22 for Christmas. Been around guns for a long time but lately I've been wanting to get a bigger handgun. Problem is, I'm just not real familiar with handguns so I wanted some input. I was thinking like a 9mm, I don't wanna go too big with like a 357 or something. Any input is much appreciated, I'm open to anything. Also I don't want it to be too big. Something compact and easy to shoot.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome from TX! I started with the 9mm years ago and I do love that caliber even though I now have mostly handguns in .45 ACP. I do have a Ruger SR9c that I carry in the warm weather and it's one of my favorite concealed pistols (the other ones are the Taurus PT145 and 24/7 C DS .45). Since you've been around guns for a long time, I suggest you rent the SR9c and SR40c from the local range to see how you like them.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome to the forum and enjoy the search, it will last the rest of your life.... cause we always want just ONE MORE GUN


----------



## Raptor700R (Feb 13, 2012)

I might rent them once the weather warms up a little here in Colorado. What about the 1911 45? I like my 22 a lot so I thought I might stick with the Colt.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I cut my teeth on the 45. If you stay with the fullsize auto pistols the 45 can actually have less felt recoil than the 9mm. so It is still a good choice for a young shooter moving up. I dont think I would start a new shooter on either the 9 or 45 but since you have already done the 22 I would say go for the one that want.


----------



## Raptor700R (Feb 13, 2012)

If I were to get a 9mm which do you guys prefer? A glock? Sorry for all the noobie questions there are just so many choices and so many makes and models.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

You need to decide how much you really want to spend.

If you are looking for something easy to shoot and something that is compact then I highly recommend checking out the M&P .9mm compact. Glock and Springfield make good compact .9mm's also. That is if you are wanting something that will 99.9% of the time fire whenever you want it to. They are also very easy to break down for cleaning. I found the M&P to be the easiest to break down, the glock 2nd, and the xd 3rd.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

My advice would be find a gunshop or range that rents and try a few to see what feels and works best for you.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.....JJ


----------



## Raptor700R (Feb 13, 2012)

Brevard13 said:


> You need to decide how much you really want to spend.
> 
> If you are looking for something easy to shoot and something that is compact then I highly recommend checking out the M&P .9mm compact. Glock and Springfield make good compact .9mm's also. That is if you are wanting something that will 99.9% of the time fire whenever you want it to. They are also very easy to break down for cleaning. I found the M&P to be the easiest to break down, the glock 2nd, and the xd 3rd.


Thank you for the information. I'd probably be willing to spend around 500 big ones.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Depending on how the gun prices are in your area, plus tax really depends on what you will be able to get for $500. I bought 1 M&P for $450, and then two more a few years later for $512. Including tax. I wouldn't break the bank to buy a gun, but I also wouldn't skimpo and buy a really cheap one either. If need be just buy a small .380 to carry until you can save up the money and buy something different. Without knowing your financial situation that is about the best advice i can give at the moment.


----------



## Raptor700R (Feb 13, 2012)

I appreciate the advice. I wouldn't mind having a little .38. What are some reliable sites?


----------

